# Gunnison River Shuttles?



## noahfecks (Jun 14, 2008)

american spirit car shuttle


970-822-3338


----------



## dpwater (Aug 2, 2011)

Gunnison River expeditions. GRE. Don't leave a vehicle overnight in Whitewater!!! It will get vandalized and or broken into. I went this time last year and all the vehicles left overnight had broken windows. Some were burglarized. 

Don't know why the sheriff can't put out a game camera and put an end to the theft and


----------



## Cgilbane (Mar 11, 2018)

noahfecks said:


> american spirit car shuttle
> 
> 
> 970-822-3338


American spirit quoted me $200!! I’ll try the other shuttle because $200 is ridiculous for a 33 mile drive.


----------



## Cgilbane (Mar 11, 2018)

dpwater said:


> Gunnison River expeditions. GRE. Don't leave a vehicle overnight in Whitewater!!! It will get vandalized and or broken into. I went this time last year and all the vehicles left overnight had broken windows. Some were burglarized.
> 
> Don't know why the sheriff can't put out a game camera and put an end to the theft and


Do you know if Bridgeport take out has theft like Whitewater?


----------



## Cgilbane (Mar 11, 2018)

How is cell coverage in between Delta and Whitewater.


----------



## noahfecks (Jun 14, 2008)

there is a difference between American Spirit Shuttle and American Spirit Car Shuttle.


Did you call the number I listed?


I get $110 from Escalante to Whitewater, $150 Delta to Whitewater


----------



## IntrepidXJ (Jun 27, 2008)

Cgilbane said:


> Do you know if Bridgeport take out has theft like Whitewater?


We just left our vehicle overnight at Bridgeport last weekend and there were a few others there with no problems. I wouldn't worry about it, but I also wouldn't worry too much about leaving my vehicle at Whitewater either.


----------



## Cgilbane (Mar 11, 2018)

IntrepidXJ said:


> Cgilbane said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know if Bridgeport take out has theft like Whitewater?
> ...


Thanks. I’ve never done this section before. Everything I’ve been reading has made me nervous to leave my car at whitewater


----------



## fattire (Jun 1, 2010)

Hello there
Gunnison river pleasure park does shuttles for this stretch
(970) 872-2525

I do this stretch two or three times a year....and there is no way I would leave my car overnight at the white water take out. Every single time I am there something sketchy is going on....whether the sheriff is there for a break in, or our cars rummaged through(we don't leave anything of value), or strung out folks riding out their high.
We tell the gunnison shuttle folks to keep the windows down on our cars(with nothing in them)when they drop them off, and not until the afternoon.
The Dominguez take out used to be just as bad, but the popularity of the hike brings in a lot of people all day long, so their is not as much theft.
I once saw a sheriff taking a report on an entire bumper stolen off a big ole pick up, there. I don't think i would leave a car overnight there either, but it is better than before.


----------



## Di (Apr 26, 2006)

I would not leave my car at either takeout overnight. Too far off the beaten path and they know you won't be back until at least the next morning...hell, even the Loma boat launch can be risky and it is very visible and high-traffic...


----------



## dpwater (Aug 2, 2011)

Delta is apparently bad for break-ins too. Get a shuttle and have them drop off your vehicle during the day you plan to take out. I think I paid around 125 last year... And they kept my truck at their lot overnight. Either way you are going to pay... Broken windows and stolen gear or a shuttle!

There's also a motel in Whitewater where you can pay to leave a vehicle. It's cheaper but requires a walk from the take out. 

Every vehicle left overnight in Whitewater had broken windows this time last year. Same thing in Delta. Beware!


----------

